# whats coming? 8th Banker jumps!



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Banker leaps to his death in finance world’s 8th suicide this year

By Michael Gray

March 17, 2014 | 6:48pm
Modal Trigger
Banker leaps to his death in finance world’s 8th suicide this year
Kenneth Bellando apparently jumped to his death from this building on the East Side on March 12. Photo: Matthew McDermott

A 28-year old Manhattan investment banker has died in an apparent suicide, police sources said.

Kenneth Bellando, who worked at Levy Capital since January, was found dead on the sidewalk outside his East Side building on March 12 after allegedly jumping from the sixth-story roof, sources said.

Bellando, a former investment bank analyst at JPMorgan, is the son of John Bellando, chief operating officer and chief financial officer at Condé Nast. His brother, John, a top chief investment officer with JPMorgan, works on risk exposure valuations.

Several John Bellando emails were cited during testimony at the Senate Finance Committee’s inquiry into the bank’s losses during the infamous London Whale trade fiasco.

Kenneth Bellando — who grew up in Rockville Center, LI, and was a Georgetown graduate — worked as a summer analyst at JPMorgan while in school. Upon graduation in 2007, he was hired as an investment bank analyst and worked there for one year before moving on, according to his LinkedIn page.

The investment banker then went to Paragon Capital Partners, according to his LinkedIn page, until leaving at the end of 2013.

Bellando becomes the eighth suicide of a financial professional this year and the third death in as many weeks.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

"jumped" "suicide" 

Maybe he just tripped while walking towards the window... just like the 7 bankers before him


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Too bad someone didn't have a mattress like this..LOL Burbank couple uses mattress to catch toddler as he falls from third-story window | abc13.com


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Obama pushed him!!! GRRR!!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. I'm sorry for him and his family.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Kinda makes you think there's something they aren't telling us, huh?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think maybe the important part of the article is "..._apparent_ suicide."


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> I think maybe the important part of the article is "..._apparent_ suicide."


Yes, I wondered that myself.
However, stock brokers jumped on black friday - now that aside, if he jumped it was to avoid prison and financial ruin. If he was pushed it was so somebody else could avoid prison. In so far as he goes, it is a shame that young but he was old enough to be a great wild bastard? I doubt he jumped over the widows and orphans he was fat on? He sure wasn't pushed for them.
We have been wanting our bankers and a number of officials stopped, arrested (shot...) for some time. We just didn't get to pick these, they or someone else did.

"What do you call 8 banker sidewalk pies in the US?"

"A pitiful start to about time"

If he was shooting dope and died you would disdain him. But look what his dope was and what he was willing to do to get it. Suits me.

Also, I do not think it takes the symbol of bankers falling for a secret sign that the dollar is. The only people that will be suprised at that are the people that think no matter what happens they will still get their check because obama. THAT one is a hoot!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> I think maybe the important part of the article is "..._apparent_ suicide."


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

dose anyone see the link to the grate depression??

oh jumping is the suicide of choice for finance as they are too gutless to pull a trigger or use a rope


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> dose anyone see the link to the grate depression??
> 
> oh jumping is the suicide of choice for finance as they are too gutless to pull a trigger or use a rope


I think because here, it's like a septic tank. All the really big chunks float to the top ~ so their offices are on top floors...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This does bring up some interesting questions:

1 - Do they make the same distinctive "WAP" sound that squirrels make when they fall out of a tree?

2 - Do they bounce?

3 - If an investment banker jumps alone in the forest, do you still owe him a commission?


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Inor said:


> This does bring up some interesting questions:
> 
> 1 - Do they make the same distinctive "WAP" sound that squirrels make when they fall out of a tree?
> 
> ...


1. No. S**t splatters with little noise.
2. No. See #1
3. Of course.


----------

